# Need help!!!! My female flares at my male



## Sarah22815 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm new to breeding i have a male he is ready to breed my female not quite ready she is in a bowl next to my male he keeps flaring at her but sometimes she flares and swims straight towards him i have moved her but what should i do I'm confused?


----------



## DJH (Jan 11, 2014)

They are meant to flare at each other, its courtship, try putting her in a jar/bottle inside his tank (assuming he is in the breeding tank). They should stay like this for a week or two. he is ready when building a bubble nest, she is ready when you can see her ovipositor tube, please please read ALL the information that is available on this site, it is very well made and he is a professional:

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Breedingmain.htm

There are links to the 6 specifics at the bottom of the page. good luck!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Sarah,
Do not let them constantly see each other until you are ready to breed them (conditioned and in breeding mode). The easiest signs are bubble nest for males and breeding bars on females. Another thing both show is a flirting type of flaring and swimming - all over the tank in a wriggle or "S" fashion. If you're not sure what I mean, place both in a bigger tank (not in jar - in 1g tank). If they flare and stay put or move left-right, they are most likely in fighting mode. But if they are swimming all over the tank, they are in breeding mode.

Since the female doesn't sound like she is in breeding mode, I suggest you flare them 5-15 minutes daily while you condition them. Do not let them constantly see each other because they might stress or lose interest. They should change moods soon.

Good luck.


----------



## DJH (Jan 11, 2014)

+1 indjo

sorry I assumed when she said ready to breed she meant conditioned!


----------

